# Are there any news articles or events that made you rethink your safety training?



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Are there any particular news articles or events that made you rethink your safety training?

If so, please discuss those events...what happened and how/why they made you rethink your training.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I used to go to this site, but something happened a while back...

Any ideas if it's coming back ? I enjoyed a lot of the articles on there, as it seemed to really be dedicated to making the industry a better place.

http://goplow.com/


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I am not positive, you would need to check with a rep from SIMA :waving:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Michael J. Donovan;2045134 said:


> I am not positive, you would need to check with a rep from SIMA :waving:


Sorry, I thought you were affiliated with them somehow...

No Biggie.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

The couple hit and runs this year. Really sad stories, and huge wake up calls.


----------

